# 1950 Phantom reflector



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2019)

So this bike was just listed in the for sale section. Pretty much same bike as mine. Notice that rear reflector--coincidence--I think not. @GTs58   V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)

Super nice bike!
There was a discussion about that first year reflector on here awhile back.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 9, 2019)

Only 3k!  why isn't this gone?

lol

ummm just sold the same bike _with_ front expander brake for about 1/2


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2019)

I gave six bills for this one last year. Notice the rear reflector. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I gave six bills for this one last year. Notice the rear reflector. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1076142
> 
> ...




So Schwinn punched out one mounting hole and then drilled the second (smaller) hole for that reflector? I think not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So Schwinn punched out one mounting hole and then drilled the second (smaller) hole for that reflector? I think not.
> 
> View attachment 1076315




I think there is more than enough evidence to support this. I got my bike from the original owners family and they said the reflector was on the bike when delivered. @Maskadeo @bobcycles @cyclingday V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 10, 2019)

There’s more than a few original early Phantoms that have popped up over the years to make this just a coincidence. I don’t know if there was a reflector shortage or what, but I’ve seen enough to convince me that some bikes came with these Wald reflectors since new.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2019)

@Freqman1 
I think there is more than enough evidence to support this. I got my bike from the original owners family and they said the reflector was on the bike when delivered. @Maskadeo @bobcycles @cyclingday V/r Shawn

I really don't think so and your evidence so far is just speculation, I'm not as naive as some people. Just because a certain bike part has shown up on some bikes doesn't make it a factory installed piece, it could be just coincidence. And it's obvious that reflector was added later with two different sized mounting holes with one punched and one drilled. A new style reflector that the kids thought was cool and being a popular new piece at the time and could have been purchased at Pep Boys, TG&Y dime stores, Wards etc. is most likely the situation here.
Just because that reflector has shown up on a few early Phantoms and some other bikes that makes it OEM?

 Now here's a situation that is the same damn thing and the supporting evidence definitely makes it fact! Haaa!..... A large Chrome spoke protector on the 61-62 Corvette 5 speeds is correct because 15-20% of them have this particular piece! Some could assume so but I could not convince many of the owners that they had the wrong spoke protector on their Corvette 5 speed *simply because there were so many of them showing up with that piece.* Here is the spoke protector that is on quite a few of the Corvette 5's. Hobo Bills and he's had this bike since new. With a large number of these bikes having this protector some would swear they were factory installed right? 
The fact is, that spoke protector wasn't around in 1961 or 1962, or even 1963. It was first produced for the 1964 model 10 speeds and geared lightweights. It was neat looking to some so they probably had it installed on their Corvette, and it wasn't as easy as swapping out a rear reflector. 






*The supporting evidence a 64 pie plate was factory issue on 61-62 Corvettes. Highlighted in red*

_*CORVETTE 5 SPEED REGISTRY*_

*Last update: 09/18/2019*


*vincev____________E120792__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate___Guard screen & decal 1st proto-type.
GTs58____________E120811__05/08/1961__R. Red____unknown_____2nd Owner. Had the standard markings
Jerry MLC_________E120928__05/08/1961__R. Red____Small plate____See post 3 & 243 First proto-type decals.
J. Fortenberry____F129632__06/15/1961__Black______Small plate___ Posted on Facebook
MIKE-101ST_______F129768__06/15/1961__R. Green___Unknown_____Only June frame so far for 1961 or 62.
hatz4katz_________G166085__07/27/1961__Black_____Large plate____Schwinn speedometer, toolbag, Miller Lights.
pedalsnostalgia___G166124__07/27/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____All original paint and decals.
Janet Oh__________G167726__07/28/1961__Black_____Small plate____Looks all original. Slotted small pie plate.
Gunner3456_______G167795__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate
lanny8232_ _______G167833__07/28/1961__R. Red____Large plate____Sold 7/29/11 eBay Traverse City, MI. By coveredbytwo
EDDIE PRYOR_____G167860__07/28/1961__R. Red____Small plate____Now Restored
koolbikes_________G167917__07/28/1961__R.Blue____Small alloy____Sporting beautiful new paint, light and a chrome wire carrier
tribursio__________G167935__07/28/1961__Black_____Large plate____New owner andybutchard 08/03/2014 Geeeyejo's
MIKE-101ST_______G167958__07/28/1961__Black_____Unknown_____Ebay frame. Getting put back together
snowmanss-s10____G167XXX__07/28/1961__R. Red___Unknown______USPS Corvette. Coaster modified.
schwinnlax________H113703__08/02/1961__R. Green__Small solid____ Was for sale by snydebike, Prospect Kentucky 12/19/18
kirahotto __________H113629__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Seller: er3967 Waterford, MI. Sold 11/8/11
70cst ______________H113712__08/02/1961__R Green__Large plate_____One of only three R. Green so far. 9/19/11
Hobo Bill__________H113765__08/02/1961__Black____Large plate_____Purchased in 1961, original owner. Eugene OR
Schwinndemonium__H113815__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____2nd Owner. Has owned for the last 40 years
Seaford NY_______H114116__08/02/1962__Black____Small plate_____For Sale in NY Sept 2014. Owner unknow. Looks all OG
GTs58____________H114188__08/02/1961__Black____Small plate_____Given up for adoption by island schwinn. It's doomed
trfindley__________ H114198__08/02/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Rare Radiant Green, a very nice original example
vincev____________H114699__08/03/1961__R. Red___Small plate_____Started out in Bakersfield, CA. Now at it's home in Crown Point, IN
J. Ferguson_______H114701__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Started out in Ohio.
morepleaze_______H114842__08/03/1961__R. Green__Small solid____Sold on eBay to ?
creepn ___________H114944__08/03/1961__Black____Unknown______1961 only Stem. New owner
island schwinn____H115586__08/03/1961__R. Red___Large plate_____Frameset project.
Krateness_________H115631__08/03/1961__Black___Large Chrome____2nd one for Krateness.
Dave Stromberger_H115643__08/03/1961__R. Red__Small solid_____Nice original survivor
jnat306bg_________H115676__08/03/1961__R. Green_Small slotted___1961 only Stem
KingSized HD_____H1157XX__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Rolling project that was painted black
bikepaulie_________H116130__08/03/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____All original and all there. Located in Texas
novavettnut _______H120616__08/04/1961__Black____Small plate_____The original owner! Full restoration just completed
GTs58______________H120642__08/04/1961__Black____Small solid_____Acquired from orig owner in New Mexico
pedalsnostalgia____H120710__08/04/1961__R. Red___Small plate____ Islandschwinn donated for the rebirth of a Coppertone 5 speed
Chuyrn ___________H121396__08/07/1961__Unknown_Large_________Project in red primer.
Unknown__________H121825__08/07/1961__Black____Small plate____Unmolested nearly complete Sold on eBay 2/8/2008
MIKE-101ST _______H121943__08/07/1961__Black____Unknown______Frame set with chainguard
greenephantom____H1xxxxx__08/XX/1961__R Green__Small plate____Now being restored and painted Black
lth63064 __________K152476__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Was 4 sale 1/2014. Warren, MI.
MIKE-101ST________K152480__10/25/1961__Black____Small plate____Has owned for the last 10 + years
mike _______________K152756__10/25/1961__R. Green__Large plate____Has been restored back to a Corvette 5
hatz4katz___________K152990__10/25/1961__R. Blue____Small plate____First one to show up with the 1962 style cable guides.
Muncie-mike________L151445__11/27/1961__Black____Small__________Thrift shop find. Original
schwinn-bike-bobb __L151458__11/27/1961__R Green__Small plate_____Late 61 frame built for 62 Cleaned up & back to OEM
GTs58 ____________L151532__11/27/1961__R. Red ___Large plate_____Fresh from a shed in Stockton. 1962 model
krankrate__________L151549__11/27/1961__Black____Small plate_____Another late 1961 frame built up as a 1962 model.
GTs58 ____________L151554__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Small plate_____Original paint. Small slotted alloy pie plate
Maine CL__________L151586__11/27/1961__R.Green___Small alloy____Has a Continental rear high flange hub
hotvw_____________L151628__11/27/1961__R. Blue___Unknown______Project bike. Ebay seller: 1990fordbronco Location Hammond IN.
Oilit_______________L151683__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Unmolested original only missing light and crash rail
Rodger M._________L152015__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______Frameset with guard Seller twohungover
Pedalin Past_______L152117__11/27/1961__Black____Unknown______ Purchased by Shadow27 and then resold
popmachines______L152142__11/27/1961__R. Green__Small solid_____Originated in Avondale AZ.
mcwildz06_________L152228__11/27/1961__Black_____Small plate____Late 61 frame but built in 1962 as a 1962 model.
DonFelipe_________L152274__11/27/1961__R. Red___Small solid_____Started out in Pomona and still in CA
26thstWoodsman __L152412__11/27/1961__Black____Large plate_____Owned for the last 10 years.
cat17106u9s_______L152448__11/27/1961__R.Red____Large plate_____Set up W/Crusier 5 wheelsets Custom modified.
Alex L _____________A221536__01/18/1962__Black____Small solid_____Sold by Shadow27 4-2014
dave the wave____A223160__01/19/1962__R. Blue____Large_________ Sold a Green one to Shadow27
R69Sman _________A228147__01/24/1962__Black____Unknown_______A near complete project worthy of a restoration
koolbikes _________A228151__01/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____OG light, chrome wire carrier. One owner paper route bike.
npiotrowski1234___A228215__01/24/1962__Black____Small N,O______For sale in Arlington Heights IL. eBay
jrcfiny____________A228259__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____All original drivetrain componets
sheratip01________A228313__01/24/1962__R. Red___Small Chrome__Ebay seller. Pittsboro N. Carolina
krate007__________A228506__01/24/1962__Black____Small plate_____Very nice original. Second owner. Origin Louisville KY
bikecrazy__________A228528__01/24/1962__R.Red___Large plate_____Owned for the last 8 years & brought it back to life.
MIKE-101ST_______A228773__01/24/1962__R. Blue___Unknown______Converted to a one speed. Origin Elmhurst, IL.
koolbikes__________A228852__01/24/1962__R. Green__Large plate___OG light, 4 reflector chrome wire carrier
Chris______________D215943__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small solid____One owner sold by Son
Stormsorter _______D215960__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown______Painted, stripped down rat.
BudgetBikeCenter_D215976__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate_____For sale in Wisconsin
Nickinator________D215979__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate ____Sold and then Spoker purchased it back, sold again In Minnesota
In Iowa___________D216062__04/04/1962__Black____Small Solid_____Currently for sale. Iowa Craigs.
GTs58____________D216608__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Almost complete survivor from NY.
jnat306bg_________D216626__04/04/1962__R. Blue __Small plate_____Slotted pie plate. Original survivor
MIKE-101ST_______D216631__04/04/1962__Black____Unknown_______Frame & fork, Seller: bobbysue001 Grosport, IN.
MIKE-101ST_______D216671__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Waiting for the Bone Doctor to put her back together
123totalpack______D216708__04/04/1962__Black____Small plate______Birth year bike!
kevin x____________D217033__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid______From Redlands to Orange CA
kfox44..seller______D217048__04/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Fameset W/rear hub, protector, shifter, fork, guard
StevieB___________D217123__04/04/1962__Black____Large plate_____Getting cleaned up and reassembled
kfox44..seller______D217163__04/04/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______Frameset with guard, Sprint derailleur and shifter
Greg G._____________D217222__04/04/1962__Black____Small solid_____Popmachine was seller
Blue Freak ________D217585__04/04/1962__R. Blue___Small plate_____Next to the last bike built that day. Very nice survivor
hentown62corvette _H261769__08/23/1962__R. Red___Unknown_______On eBay 05/2012. Seller in Lubbock TX.
popmachines ______H263676__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____schwinn-bike-bobb, Trooper50
Rockford____________H263768__08/24/1962__Black____Small alloy_____Original owner For sale Rockford CL
schwinnkrate68 ____H264129__08/24/1962__Black____Large plate_____Found in a Chevy Corvette collectors backyard barn.
Judy Thomas ______H276216__08/30/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Was for sale in Arlington TX. Slotted protector
detroitbike_________H276385__08/30/1962__R Green__Unknown______Original Flowbee32 . Project bike. Now located in Michigan.
Krateness_________H276612__08/30/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____Super yard sale find.
popmachines ______H276927__08/30/1962__R. Red___Large_________Previous owner detfireff
Pantmaker ________H279197__08/31/1962__R. Blue __Small slotted___Purchased from original owner in Chicago
MisterT ___________H279201__08/31/1962__Black____Small slotted___3rd Owner. Mint un-restored original with original documents.
C. Flora___________H279226__08/31/1962__R.Green__Small plate____Slotted alloy plate. Orig derailleur
Stickley___________H279228__08/31/1962__Black____Small plate_____Complete Original Royal Oaks MI
jnat306bg_________H279778__08/31/1962__Black____Small solid_____Now in Ashland, Ky. OG drivetrain
602spilnyk ________H279801__08/31/1962__R. Blue___Large plate____Seller: popmachines
MIKE-101ST_______H279902__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____From Grass Valley CA. Small slotted protector
Pat Kane__________H280045__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small solid_____3rd Owner. Sold new @ Bob's Bicycle Nashville TN. Now in Hendersonville
Jay81_______________H280085__08/31/1962__R. Red___Small plastic___Barn find.
popmachines ______J211133__09/04/1962__R. Blue___Small solid_____3nd owner. Greg M. 2nd owner
Riff___ ______________J211220__09/04/1962__R. Red___Small plate_____Now up in Washington
amsaak______________J211226__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate_____Sold 3/4/2011 kfox44 seller. Orig. derail.
dahlq________________J211276__09/04/1962__R. Red___Large plate____ For sale on eBAy 9-10-13
pedalsnostalgia_____L242478__11/30/1962__Coppertone__Unknown___Possibly the last Corvette 5 speed built. A 1963 model*


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Kinda funny how when you want something to be fact it is e.g. gold base coat but when others offer new discoveries they are just coincidences. You can live in your world and I'll live in the real world


----------



## kreika (Oct 11, 2019)

So if this is “just an add on reflector” then it would be safe to say early phantoms had a single post large circular reflector? Are there pics of early Phantoms sporting this style reflector?


----------



## ballooney (Oct 11, 2019)

kreika said:


> So if this is “just an add on reflector” then it would be safe to say early phantoms had a single post large circular reflector? Are there pics of early Phantoms sporting this style reflector? View attachment 1076762



Yes.  I have an original '49 serial # Phantom with large single post circular reflector.  Will post pic tonight.  Notice I didn't state it's a '49 phantom to avoid the "there is no literature supporting the existence of a '49 Phantom...it's a '50" argument. ha ha.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> 1950 ad...
> 
> View attachment 719587


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think there is more than enough evidence to support this. I got my bike from the original owners family and they said the reflector was on the bike when delivered. @Maskadeo @bobcycles @cyclingday V/r Shawn




I don't doubt some of the early bikes may have been delivered with this reflector. However, unless there is documentation or period photos, the orignal owner's family saying it was delivered that way is awfully weak evidence. Nice Phantom, but hardly the unmolested standard bearer for what is correct and incorrect.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2019)

Maskadeo said:


> There’s more than a few original early Phantoms that have popped up over the years to make this just a coincidence. I don’t know if there was a reflector shortage or what, but I’ve seen enough to convince me that some bikes came with these Wald reflectors since new.




I couldn't imagine there would be a shortage on something like a reflector but something might have been going on. Found a three page 3-15-50 catalog and I find really it odd! No Chain guard decal on the Black Phantom, no mention of the Red or Green Phantoms in the catalog and not one trace of any type of reflector on this image. All the other bikes in the catalog pages are shown with a reflector. Is it possible that some suppliers/dealers/retailers ordered some Phantoms without reflectors for some reason? Then the retailer had to supply and install some reflector like that Wald piece?  If there was shortage they decided not to show a reflector on the Phantom but all the other models are shown with one?
I have another question, did Schwinn print up these catalogs for all the different suppliers or did the suppliers print their own Schwinn catalogs? Obviously Buhl Sons Company ordered all their Black Phantoms with a forebrake so maybe they omitted the reflectors on their orders????


----------



## Jim sciano (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello, I just picked up a early 1950 green phantom the other day. I happen to stumble on this post and noticed the reflector. Here’s some pics of mine. The other thing I found odd was the planes and trains badge on a green phantom.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yea I'm not going to argue with folks on this anymore. This is like the fourth bike to turn up with this reflector from the same time period. True Schwinn experts have weighed in and I'm satisfied that Schwinn used this reflector at least for a brief time likely due to a supplier shortage. The badge does not surprise me. Before '52 you will find an array of different badges on Phantoms. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jim sciano (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I'm not going to argue with folks on this anymore. This is like the fourth bike to turn up with this reflector from the same time period. True Schwinn experts have weighed in and I'm satisfied that Schwinn used this reflector at least for a brief time likely due to a supplier shortage. The badge does not surprise me. Before '52 you will find an array of different badges on Phantoms. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the input. Seems like too much of a coincidence for so many to show up when they are that close together, serial number wise. I know they definitely did use a wide variety of badges but for the green phantoms that have popped up on the cabe, I haven’t noticed any with a badge other than the schwinn or BFG oval. I love the planes and train badge so I am thrilled to have it on there. Unfortunately my bike is missing the guard, rack and seat. I am assuming since this is a early one, I might need a guard with no decal? For the seat, I am assuming a no river version. Thanks again


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jim sciano said:


> Thanks for the input. Seems like too much of a coincidence for so many to show up when they are that close together, serial number wise. I know they definitely did use a wide variety of badges but for the green phantoms that have popped up on the cabe, I haven’t noticed any with a badge other than the schwinn or BFG oval. I love the planes and train badge so I am thrilled to have it on there. Unfortunately my bike is missing the guard, rack and seat. I am assuming since this is a early one, I might need a guard with no decal? For the seat, I am assuming a no river version. Thanks again




The early Phantoms with the late 1949 serials are the early pieces that were minus the decal. Yours has a mid April 50 serial so it was maybe a May or June build and it should've had a decal. I've come across four other Jobber's 1950 catalogs plus the one I posted above and none of the Phantoms are depicted with a rear reflector while all the other models do have a reflector. Something was definitely going on then but those Walds were not installed at the factory. Look closely at the holes, one is stamped out and the other is drilled out.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 3, 2021)

I've had my share of Phantoms with that reflector on board that looked to have been installed since day one.

They funky tho! don't like em!   : 0


.... haven't seen them on other bikes...B6, Panther etc


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I've had my share of Phantoms with that reflector on board that looked to have been installed since day one.
> 
> They funky tho! don't like em!   : 0
> 
> ...



Like I said true experts have weighed in... V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

This is not to create any kind of "static" to this subject BUT I have yet another early phantom to add with a factory rear Grotelite reflector.  
Just sayin....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2022)

Yeah, GTs58 is just stubborn, and can’t accept the fact that on this, he is wrong.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, GTs58 is just stubborn, and can’t accept the fact that on this, he is wrong.



I think, even at the worst of it, the banter regarding details is SUPER important in this hobby.  Especially for guys like me who are obsessed with details and year specific changes etc.  
I still meet alot of "seasoned" guys who had no idea the phantom front fenders changed in late 55 to match the new fork design.


----------



## falconer (Jan 7, 2022)

I assume this matter has been settled, but last weeks purchase from OG owner, not a bike guy, 49 serial...


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

falconer said:


> I assume this matter has been settled, but last weeks purchase from OG owner, not a bike guy, 49 serial...
> 
> View attachment 1543997
> 
> View attachment 1543998



Comin in strong with an awesome score!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Yep I think we have enough of a sample to confirm that Schwinn did, in fact, equip these bikes with this reflector. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2022)

Maybe a true expert would find some literature to prove they're assumptions? I posted one of the catalog pages I have where the Phantom images have no reflector at all and that's something that I found odd. So I continued my search and found this. So can we assume from this handful of Phantoms that the Wald reflector was only used on the Green Phantoms? This catalog page is for the Black Phantom and it depicts the Wald reflector.






On BFG's copy the have the image with no reflector but the description states Large Stimsonite reflector.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Most of the true experts here realize the known literature does not cover every situation. The black Stingrays are a great example of this. You are the only person so far who refuses to accept that these reflectors are factory.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 9, 2022)

Is this one of those reflectors you guys are discussing, I don't remember where it came from.


----------



## Wheeler (Jan 9, 2022)

Early Schwinn Approved!?

Maybe there was a big Hub-Bubb or Hulla-Balloo over this specific out sourced reflector at Corporate HQ in 1950 that would soon lead to officially stamping of outsourced parts 'Schwinn Approved' to facilitate brand quality assurance and recognition and also to lessen any possible debates or confrontations among brand fanatics seven decades in the future? Maybe.

 Gts58 and Freqman1,
3:30 at the bike racks?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

Wheeler said:


> Gts58 and Freqman1,
> 3:30 at the bike racks?



It was 2:05 in the back lot at my school.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 9, 2022)

It was 2:30 at my school, behind the football field bleachers. No girls allowed.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah this is silly.  Ive seen enough actual visual proof to come to the logical conclusion this was a thing.


----------



## 4scuda (Jan 9, 2022)

I noticed the fenders From a red phantom I just sold had an odd reflector but didn’t think much of it, but I think it is the same as Shawn’s.  Taochris should have them now.


----------



## falconer (Jan 9, 2022)

Yep, same one


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

4scuda said:


> I noticed the fenders From a red phantom I just sold had an odd reflector but didn’t think much of it, but I think it is the same as Shawn’s.  Taochris should have them now.View attachment 1545459



Yessir, thats the picture i posted a page or so ago.  Installing them today!


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

Ok, got my 51 Red Phantom with no reflectors but 2 holes, always wondered why a hole a little above the lower fender brace rivets, holes are 2 3/4 in. apart ( to close for a big Schwinn deluxe reflector ), so what's the measurement for all these in question here? and what is the difference between the Grotelite & Stimsonite reflector?, same housing?, are the both Wald or did wald buy out another company. .


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ok, got my 51 Red Phantom with no reflectors but 2 holes, always wondered why a hole a little above the lower fender brace rivets, holes are 2 3/4 in. apart ( to close for a big Schwinn deluxe reflector ), so what's the measurement for all these in question here? and what is the difference between the Grotelite & Stimsonite reflector?, same housing?, are the both Wald or did wald buy out another company. .




The hole above the fender brace is the standard hole. Wald made those pieces for some time so most likely they used two different suppliers for the actual reflectors.

Seller (Scott) states holes are 2 1/2" apart.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304337162203?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

No Deal on that one because mine are 2 3/4, waiting to hear about the others here, @Freqman1. @tacochris, @Jim sciano, @falco, hole distance?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> No Deal on that one because mine are 2 3/4, waiting to hear about the others here, @Freqman1. @tacochris, @Jim sciano, @falco, hole distance?



My bike is buried right now so maybe one of the others can help. V/r Shawn


----------



## falconer (Feb 6, 2022)

Holes on my Green Phantom are 2 1/2 inches apart


----------



## tacochris (Feb 6, 2022)

mrg said:


> No Deal on that one because mine are 2 3/4, waiting to hear about the others here, @Freqman1. @tacochris, @Jim sciano, @falco, hole distance?



Let me dig my bike out and i will let ya know


----------



## falconer (Feb 6, 2022)

2 1/2 exactly


----------

